# ASUS ROG Strix LC 240 und Z690 Boards / Sockel 1700



## kirchnerste (6. November 2021)

Hallo,
wird es für die WaKü ASUS ROG Strix LC 240 "Umrüstkits" geben, um diese mit dem neuen Sockel verwenden können?
VG


----------



## Shinna (6. November 2021)

Schreib dem ASUS Support eine EMail. Woher sollen WIR das wissen, was ASUS plant?


----------

